# Biete "Rolle der Wiederauferstehung"



## Hyromymus (21. November 2013)

Hallo,
Ich biete Euch eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung. !Egal auf welchem Server oder Horde/Allianz!
Wer möchte kann auch geworben werden.
Entweder schreibt mir eine PN, b-net add: Supermönch#2186
Oder eine E-mail an:

Ich_werbe_dich-wow@web.de


----------



## Hyromymus (24. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Hyromymus (25. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Hyromymus (27. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Hyromymus (28. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Hyromymus (29. November 2013)

Immernoch aktuell wer eine möchte einfach schreiben schicke sie innerhalb von einem Tag raus


----------



## Hyromymus (3. Dezember 2013)

Push


----------

